# Building gconf2 error



## medora (Apr 5, 2013)

Tried building /usr/ports/devel/gconf2/:

Getting this error:


```
/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtktoolpalette.h:139: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'GtkTargetEntry'
basic-gconf-app.c: In function 'create_prefs_dialog':
basic-gconf-app.c:460: warning: passing argument 1 of 'gtk_dialog_get_content_area' from incompatible pointer type
gmake[2]: *** [basic-gconf-app.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gconf2/work/GConf-2.32.0/examples'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gconf2/work/GConf-2.32.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gconf2.
*** Error code 1
```

This is on 8.3-STABLE FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE #0 r130. Ports are updated via portsnap. Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## Rainbear (Apr 5, 2013)

I get the same error, on 8.4-PRERELEASE.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 5, 2013)

Post the *full* build log, this _may_ not be the first error but the result of a previous error.


----------



## medora (Apr 5, 2013)

*gconf2 build log*

Attached the full log. Thank you.


----------



## Rainbear (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's mine...

http://pastebin.com/0j9Xbv83

Thanks!


----------



## Rainbear (Apr 25, 2013)

BTW, I fixed this by following the bit at the end of the portmaster man page about removing all ports/packages and reinstalling them all. Took days, but..


----------



## medora (Apr 26, 2013)

I have fixed it too by updating all dependent ports first and then building this port.


----------

